

Ask HN: What do you think needs improvement? - twneedadvice

A good friend and I are looking to transition out of our current full-time jobs and start our own thing. Together we have extensive experience in UX, web dev, programming, and databases and we feel like we're ready to put those skills to the test. We've both been out of college for less than 5 years, and since we both have enjoyable jobs with flexible hours, we feel like the time is now.<p>Some people say ideas are a dime a dozen since most fail to deploy. We're having trouble finding really solid ideas, but we're passionate about execution. We're very interested in productivity tools, ticketing systems, CRMs, and other SaaS apps that might fall into those categories and help people like you.<p>What are some areas where your current tools just aren't cutting it?
======
arkitaip
Up to very recently I would have recommended that you forget the areas that
you mention - productivity, ticketing, CRM - because they are very crowded
spaces. But the fact is that they are trying to solve fundamental and eternal
problems that people have and it's just a matter of finding solutions that
work better or differently than the competitors'. Trello is a great example on
how you can bring something fresh and usable to a very crowded space.
<https://trello.com/>

I would throw money at you if you could give me a software development and
deployment platform where I didn't have to worry about the OS, libraries,
uptime/scalability, email servers, etc. Something that delivers the best parts
of WebFaction+Heroku+Google Apps+Linode for those of us who want agility and
performance without all the typical bullshit and hassle.

------
revorad
Searching for stuff is still a huge pain for me. While everyone and their aunt
seems to be rushing off to build social recommendation engines to suggest the
perfect colour for your next puppy, it's still bloody hard to look for stuff
beyond keyword search. For example, it's still a hack job looking for news or
blog posts in chronological order.

On-site search for almost all sites is very poor. By default, people use a
google custom search engine and the filtering options are actually not very
good.

So, I think search is still a good problem to attack.

